# Bow form help please!



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SHORTEN YOUR D.L a inch and shorten your release aid till its in the 2 joint of your index finger, in the future send pics while shooting at a LEVEL target.... this will help us a pic of head to toe will also help.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep. what mike said would be a GREAT start.^^^


----------



## mlinzag (Jan 17, 2014)

I shortened the draw length and my release., how's this??


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

View attachment 1855947


A picture is worth a thousand words.

String should be for the most part in front of the face, not down the side. Nose on the tip of the string. 

Ignore your peep sight and get your draw length set. Arrow and draw arm elbow should be in a straight line. As mike said earlier, get the release so short you can wrap your index finger around it. Don't shoot a trigger with the tip of your finger. 

One thing at a time.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

need a pic from behind that shows if your spine is straight up and down or if you are leaning. And one from straight behind and above to see the line through your forearm and down the arrow.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

your form does look a lot better


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

shorten the DL more , and the release shorter to..get the trigger in the 2 joint of the index finger, look at subs photo...look where the string is compared to the eye.and face.. now compare your pic... its way long... shorten it more....it may take a couple of times to get it right.....


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

A picture from the perspective of a left handed archer standing directly in front of you and showing you from feet to head and string elbow to past the bow hand. It needs to be square on and not angled like the current pictures. BEFORE you change too much more, try to get your bow arm 90 degrees to your spine ( NOT angled down like it is in the pictures so far) and now take that picture at full draw. We can't really tell anything with the angled pictures AND that bow arm angled down.

Once we can see that it will help us really tell what your draw length is ( or should be) and whether a correction is necessary. If you aren't "squared up" any draw length suggestion is a shot in the dark at best.

I do agree that you are stretching your index finger to reach the trigger on your release. The release NEEDS to be set so you can bend the second joint of your finger (from the finger tip) and the trigger sets right into that joint. But even that can wait until you get that "square" picture.

Arne


----------



## mlinzag (Jan 17, 2014)

*Shortened my DL by 1 inch and shortened my trigger some. Also took a lot more pictures from different angles. What do you think?*


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

getting closer!! shorten bow one more inch,, get release aid trigger IN SECOND joint of index finger ... get the elbow DOWN some..... better but needs improvement you may need to tighten the release strap to help shorten it .dont worry about looking through the peep till you get the bow to fit ...im working off of your 1-2 pics, looking better:shade:


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

If u could I would take the peep out for now.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Draw length looks too short now, evidenced by the raised rear elbow and having to open your stance to create a bigger triangle. You now run the risk of raising your front shoulder when fatigue begins to build. This is a formula for a potential injury to develop over a prolonged shooting period. Work through adjustments one item at a time with attention toward ensuring comfort without physical strain on your shoulders. The other stressed area in your photos is the curvature of your back.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

notice post 5 perfect DL.....


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Keep your head centered over your spine. You moving your head forward past the string. Bring the string to you. Do not worry about your peep height. It can be moved. Until you get your form correct it's hard to tell where you need to be with your draw setting.

Bring the string to you. Don't move your head to the string. Shoulders should be level.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

All of the form examples you see here have common traits.... 

Anchor is fairly consistent among them but does not have to be the same.
Shoulders are in line with the target.
Front shoulder is forward and down.
Rear elbow is down and in line with the arrow.
All appear to be relaxed in body position, not showing signs of physical stress.
Body weight appears balanced, if anything, slightly back.

Review your images again and take note where you appear to be similar or not.
This will provide you with a list of things that may need further investigation and/or adjustment.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> Keep your head centered over your spine. You moving your head forward past the string. Bring the string to you. Do not worry about your peep height. It can be moved. Until you get your form correct it's hard to tell where you need to be with your draw setting.
> 
> Bring the string to you. Don't move your head to the string. Shoulders should be level.


Excellent example here!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mlinzag said:


> *Shortened my DL by 1 inch and shortened my trigger some. Also took a lot more pictures from different angles. What do you think?*


Hello mlinzag.

You have a lot of twist in your upper body.
You have much twist in your hips.

So I would have you reduce twist in your shoulders to zero.
I would have you stand with your back fully touching a wall.
I would have your two shoulder blades touching the wall behind you.
I would have your two hips parallel to the wall behind you.
Back of two legs touching the wall behind you.
Two heels touching the wall behind you.

Bow arm...bow arm elbow...all at shoulder height.
Entire side of your bow arm touching the wall
and two shoulders touching the wall
All At The Same Time...

This will stretch you out.

This will flatten the huge arch in your back.

If the draw weight is too high.....lower it.

This will force you to lean forwards....your head and left armpit must move forwards...above your
left ankle.

Your picture...
your neck is too far back...too close to your right ankle.
Must flatten your back against the wall behind you.

Must lean forwards with 90 percent of your weight on your left leg.

Try this new posture touching the wall with two heels 
touching wall with two shoulders
touching wall with bow arm elbow
touching wall with bow hand wrist.

New photo touching wall behind you.

Draw length is most definitely NOT TOO SHORT.

New photo with wall behind you....please.

You have made good forward progress.

Will continue to guide you in small steps.

Wall behind you fixes many things at once.

New posture will feel very different.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

mlinzag, please see the notes added below.



nuts&bolts said:


> Hello mlinzag.
> 
> You have a lot of twist in your upper body. You have much twist in your hips.
> 
> ...


The best advice that can be given to you now is for you to find a Coach that can instruct you in person and provide direct feedback with demonstration. This person can explain things in more detail, more readily, and be certain that you understand the instruction.

Also, a good Coach understands that 95% of what is taught will either be adapted to suit the Archer's physical condition or thrown out as the Archer makes advancements.

If, you choose to continue on AT with a Coach, then I'd recommend using PM to prevent conflicting opinions and confusion.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ShawnRees said:


> Draw length looks too short now, evidenced by the raised rear elbow and having to open your stance to create a bigger triangle. You now run the risk of raising your front shoulder when fatigue begins to build. This is a formula for a potential injury to develop over a prolonged shooting period. Work through adjustments one item at a time with attention toward ensuring comfort without physical strain on your shoulders. The other stressed area in your photos is the curvature of your back.


the only conflicting opinion i saw was this causing confusion....DRAW LENGTH LOOKS TOO SHORT NOW ! everyone else agrees its to long....


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

mike 66 said:


> the only conflicting opinion i saw was this causing confusion....DRAW LENGTH LOOKS TOO SHORT NOW ! everyone else agrees its to long....


If "everyone else agrees" then clearly, I must be wrong. 

But, when she gets up against a wall... shoulders square not open, stance square not open, rear elbow more in line with the arrow not forced upward to set an anchor for a DL that is too short, head centred over the spine not forced forward to reach the string... 

How far forward from her face do you think the string will be? 

Just a question.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ShawnRees said:


> If "everyone else agrees" then clearly, I must be wrong.
> 
> But, when she gets up against a wall... shoulders square not open, stance square not open, rear elbow more in line with the arrow not forced upward to set an anchor for a DL that is too short, head centred over the spine not forced forward to reach the string...
> 
> ...


It's my nature to go with the desenting opinion. I'm just contrary like that.  I think we all agree with you about the things that she needs to change and more besides, but apparently we disagree on the net result of the changes with regard to DL.

IMO, there is just too much that she needs to change that it's nearly impossible to predict where her optimum DL will be. 

I think that the changes in DL up to now have helped us to get her started, but there is much more to be done before we can say she is there. I also think that we can't arrive at a perfect DL from photos on the internet. Your suggestion of a 1-on-1 coach will probably give her the best results in the shortest time. But then I always think that 1-on-1 coaching is to be preferred over a few posts on the forum.

Often we can spot the obvious, but too frequently, the source of a problem it too subtle to pick up from photos.

I'm glad to see you posting here in the coaches corner. The regulars here do our best, but fresh eyes and ideas are always helpful.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

aread said:


> It's my nature to go with the desenting opinion. I'm just contrary like that.  I think we all agree with you about the things that she needs to change and more besides, but apparently we disagree on the net result of the changes with regard to DL.
> 
> IMO, there is just too much that she needs to change that it's nearly impossible to predict where her optimum DL will be.
> 
> ...


Thanks Allen. 

Has anyone suggested testing her DL with the wingspan method?

I measure 69 1/2" fingertip to fingertip, divide by 2.5 and I get a DL of 27 7/8". However, my bow is set to 28 1/4". This method provides a general starting point to set the bow to, prior to fine tuning.


----------



## mlinzag (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone who offered their suggestions in helping me improve. I'll try to adjust my form and retake the pictures on my progress. Thanks again!


----------

